# Ridin around the house...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok, this hole was ALOT deeper last time we were down there...

Not much of anything right now.. Guess the water needs time to seep down in the hard ground. Also, took them w/ our phone so.... kinda crappy but..

MOV-0015.flv video by fordpower03 - Photobucket

MOV-0016.flv video by fordpower03 - Photobucket

MOV-0017.flv video by fordpower03 - Photobucket

MOV-0018.flv video by fordpower03 - Photobucket

MOV-0019.flv video by fordpower03 - Photobucket


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

not too shabby. does that place lead to the creek?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Beats setting on the couch LOL.

Give us the ride report on the new rubbers when you get a little time on them.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looking good. Glad to hear you are back out and about.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I love 'em. They pull really good. Ride smooth. I wont ever own another set of mid-range aggressive tires.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

It's nice ta play around,......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah steve it leads to the creek. That hole use to be over the tires just water, plus mud under it. I guess w/ the months of no rain it all got so hard that the new water on top hasnt had time to seep down & soften it back up again.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I would like to add that I did get out of that last hole but the camera ran out of disk space. Don't want you guys thinking it can't get through a little mud.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

RDWD said:


> I would like to add that I did get out of that last hole but the camera ran out of disk space. Don't want you guys thinking it can't get through a little mud.


LOL John told us the truth....that your brute is still setting in that hole waiting for the dry season :bigok:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

:haha:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I wish we even had that much water around here...went riding yesterday and found 1 creek with maybe 3 ft of water. It usually is around 6-8 ft. deep...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah ours is usually just a few inches deep in most places, there are a few deeper holes where the current has washed out a hole espcially around the bends, but for the most part there's never that much water in it. Unless we get a BIG rain and all the run off is down in the creek, then it can be fender deep, and flowing so fast you cant ride against the current....


----------

